# 1965 Rear axle question



## 19GTO65 (Mar 18, 2015)

:banghead:Im in search of a rear axle for my 65 project. it currently does not have one underneath of it. from what I have researched I believe mid 66's and all 67's are 1'' wider then the 65. I am in the Oklahoma city area but wondering if there is any place I could look for a complete assembly that will bolt right up and what do I need to look for as far a 10 bolt, 8.5'', ect? I see some currier rearends on ebay but not sure if those will work or not. :banghead:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

_Any_ A-body 10 bolt from '64-'72 will bolt straight in. They are everywhere, even now. The '64-'65 units are one inch narrower, which does not affect mounting at all. It simply lets you run wider tires in the back. That said, there are many better (stronger) rear ends out there.....like the 8.5" GM that came in the '70's and various others. There is a differential guru on this forum, "Old Pinion Head", who can really set you straight. Good luck.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

I will have a complete (no brakes) axle very soon. I am taking the current one out and replacing with one I am rebuilding. The one I will have available is an 8.4 Olds from 1970, open 2:78.


Wouldn't recommend for a 4sp.


----------



## 19GTO65 (Mar 18, 2015)

I will be running a 4 speed, ive read that from 66 on that they were 1''wider and that a 65 true GTO rear is just as strong as a 12 bolt GM. I am going to run a 550 horse 389 in her and just want something that I can freshen up & bolt right in. This is my first GTO build so I am not very familiar with them.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

19GTO65 said:


> I will be running a 4 speed, ive read that from 66 on that they were 1''wider and that a 65 true GTO rear is just as strong as a 12 bolt GM. I am going to run a 550 horse 389 in her and just want something that I can freshen up & bolt right in. This is my first GTO build so I am not very familiar with them.


I disagree with that. I put a 12 bolt out of a '69 ss 396 in my '64. much stronger rear than my stock safe-t track 10 bolt, hands down. they should have come stock, or an option for the early 360 h,p, gtos.


----------



## 19GTO65 (Mar 18, 2015)

69 chevelle? Did you have to modify anything like the spring perches or links to fit in, also di you have any issues with tire sizes for the rear?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

19GTO65 said:


> 69 chevelle? Did you have to modify anything like the spring perches or links to fit in, also di you have any issues with tire sizes for the rear?


everything bolted right in, even the emergency brake cables were the right length. I just had to use a chevelle driveshaft, the u-joints are a different size. I think the 12 was alittle wider, I cant remember but I had no problems with tire clearance. im sure there is a limit to rear tire sizes.


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

I've got a brand new 12 bolt posi unit with disc breaks. You'll snap a 10 bolt in half, especially with a manual. Practically giving the thing away, let me know if your interested, good luck!


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

It's out of a 64....should be no issue at all


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a weak 12 bolt out there, and it's Chevrolet. It differs from the 12 bolt Chevy used behind their big block cars. That said, pretty much _anything_ is stronger than a '65 8.2" ten bolt rear end. They can and do hold up, but with 500+ horsepower, you'd do better with an 8.5" ten bolt, which is stronger than a 12 bolt. The most common,super strong rear is the Ford 9", but it will be $$$$.


----------



## merlick (Jan 27, 2014)

FMFC Motorsports: I am interested in your 12 bolt rear end if you still have it. Contact me through the GTO forum if you do...thanks!


----------

